# Only says Mason



## ashleybecker22 (Jul 7, 2012)

My husband and I recently bought about 400 canning jars from an old woman who caould no longer can. (We have a huge garden that we are preserving).  Anyway, most of the jars are basic newer Ball and Kerr jars.  But we have come across some Atlas, Lamb, Square G, a couple bicentennial and Magic Mason jars.  I was able to find some info on most of them online.  But we canned in one last night and I can't seem to find any pics or info of a jar like this online.  It is a bit hard to see since there is marinade in the jar.  But it simply says MASON on the side no brand name or other markings.  On the bottom is a number 16 in a circle.  These are the only markings on the jar.  Anyone have any Ideas on it?  Well i cant get the pic to load right now.  But has anyone come across a jar as i discribed?


----------



## botlguy (Jul 7, 2012)

There are a fairly large number of collectible jars with just the word MASON embossed. Without a picture it is impossible to give you any definitive information about age, collectibility or value. I am guessing that is what you are asking about. Try downsizing the picture but not too far and try loading again.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 7, 2012)

trace out the embossing with a black marker, then take a picture of the jar and post it.


----------

